# Bike rack for FJ Cruiser



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Well I just bought a new Toyota FJ Cruiser and now I need a bike rack. I had a full size truck prior and had a rack in the bed. Anyhow just checking to see if anyone else out there has an FJ and what your using. I want a hitch mount and just want to make sure whatever I get will clear the spare tire. Would really like a rack style but I have 4 bikes and really don't want to drop $650 plus. The Softride duras loot pretty nice??? But I've only seen them on line.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a buddy running a Thule on the back of his Chevy with the spare tire holder on the back. has decent clearance. I'll ask him for some measurements. Don't know about the price, though, Thule tends to be expensive, but know they can take 4 bikes.


----------



## Prophet Johnson (Dec 4, 2005)

I run a Thule T2 on my FJ. A bit pricy if you want to run 4 bikes (needs 2" adapter), but solid as a rock!

Only downside is the rubber coumpond they use on the grips can scratch your forks if you don't set it tight enough.

On the plus side, you still get some good ground clearance!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Flat Bed 

Might not have the word Thule on it but it gets the job done!


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Thats the obe I've been looking at. Must be imported as I see several different names attached to it. Anyone one own onw?? Just wonder how the quality is?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I actually own one. 
The quality is good. Its as stable as a T2 at half the price. 
Super easy to load the bikes. 
Its takin 4 Dh rigs no prob.


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

My friend has this rack:

http://www.northshoreracks.com/

It works great! It'll hold 4 DH bikes (40-50lbs each) without a problem.


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Great!! I just ordered one off another site for $269.00 with free shipping.Can the back two racks be removed so your just running a twin setup??


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

I second the North Shore rack, as I own one too. They blow away the competition in terms of usablility, loading and construction! I fear that it wouldnt clear a spare rear tire like that though...

Cheers

Buzz


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

I looked at the Northshore a few weeks ago and came to the same conclsuion. I ended up ordering a Sportrack. Seemed to be hard to beat for the price. I would love to have bought the Thule model but being I bought two new bikes this year figured I'd better lay low with the wife for a bit. Oh and lets not forget the new FJ in the drive.

http://www.racksforall.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2691


----------

